# Sweet 16: Illinois vs Wisconsin-Milwaukee



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

vs.








(1) Illinois Fighting Illini (34-1) vs. (12) Wisconsin-Milwaukee Panthers (26-5)
Date: Thursday
Time: 6:27 PM CT
TV: CBS

(1) Illinois Fighting Illini (34-1)
Rd. 1 - (1) Illinois defeated (16) Fairleigh Dickinson 67-55
Rd. 2 - (1) Illinois defeated (9) Nevada 71-59

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































Guard Dee Brown: 
Season - 13.2 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 4.5 APG | Tournament - 10.5 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 3.5 APG
Guard Deron Williams: 
Season - 12.1 PPG, 3.6 RPG, 6.6 APG | Tournament - 11.5 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 8.0 APG
Guard Luther Head: 
Season - 15.7 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 3.8 APG | Tournament - 13.5 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 4.0 APG
Forward Roger Powell: 
Season - 11.7 PPG, 5.4 RPG, 0.3 APG | Tournament - 5.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 0.5 APG
Forward James Augustine: 
Season - 10.6 PPG, 7.6 RPG, 1.2 APG | Tournament - 17.0 PPG, 12.5 RPG, 0.0 APG

*Bench:*
Jack Ingram: 
Season - 4.2 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 0.4 APG | Tournament - 9.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 0.5 APG
Nick Smith: 
Season - 3.5 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 0.7 APG | Tournament - 1.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.5 APG
Rich McBride: 
Season - 2.8 PPG, 1.4 RPG, 0.9 APG | Tournament - 0.0 PPG, 0.5 RPG, 0.0 APG
Warren Carter: 
Season - 2.5 PPG, 1.9 RPG, 0.1 APG | Tournament - 1.5 PPG, 0.5 RPG, 0.0 APG
Shaun Pruitt: 
Season - 1.4 PPG, 0.9 RPG, 0.0 APG | Tournament - DNP 
Fred Nkemdi: 
Season - 0.7 PPG, 0.3 RPG, 0.1 APG | Tournament - DNP

(12) Wisconsin-Milwaukee Panthers (26-5)
Rd. 1 - (12) Wisconsin-Milwaukee defeated (5) Alabama 83-73
Rd. 2 - (12) Wisconsin-Milwaukee defeated (4) Boston College 83-75

*Starters:*




































Guard Chris Hill: 
Season - 8.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 3.2 APG | Tournament - 10.0 PPG, 0.5 RPG, 5.0 APG
Guard Ed McCants: 
Season - 17.5 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 1.8 APG | Tournament - 19.5 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 2.0 APG
Forward Mark Pancratz: 
Season - 2.3 PPG, 2.1 RPG, 0.8 APG | Tournament - 1.5 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.0 APG
Forward Joah Tucker: 
Season - 15.6 PPG, 5.7 RPG, 2.4 APG | Tournament - 22.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 4.5 APG
Forward Adrian Tigert: 
Season - 9.4 PPG, 6.7 RPG, 2.4 APG | Tournament - 13.0 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 3.0 APG

*Bench:*
Jason McCoy: 
Season - 3.0 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 0.9 APG | Tournament - 3.0 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 0.5 APG
James Wright: 
Season - 4.1 PPG, 4.1 RPG, 0.6 APG | Tournament - 3.5 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 1.5 APG
Derrick Ford: 
Season - 3.2 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 0.2 APG | Tournament - 3.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG, 0.0 APG
Ronald 'Boo' Davis: 
Season - 10.3 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 1.4 APG | Tournament - 7.5 PPG, 1.5 RPG, 1.5 APG
Allan Hanson: 
Season - 1.0 PPG, 0.7 RPG, 0.8 APG | Tournament - 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 1.0 APG


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I didn't know Allan Hanson was on UWM, learn something every day. Cheering for UWM, but this should be a walk in the park for Illinois.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I didn't know Allan Hanson was on UWM, learn something every day. Cheering for UWM, but this should be a walk in the park for Illinois.


*Yep...he transferred before the season started, he was going to go to Akron...Action Al is my boy! 

I think that these teams matchup pretty well, 2 guard-oriented teams that rely heavy on theie perimeter skills. I think that like the Nevada game, James Augustine will be the difference.

If UWM wants any chances of winning, they will have to stay confident, and not get dominated inside. If Illinois dominates the paint, their 3 headed monster in Brown, Williams and Head will be too much for us too handle.

I just hope that this game is close, because I am not looking for a victory, just a close, competative contest that we can be proud of.*


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

easy win for illinois


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I honestly dont think it'll be as easy as some think.. But if Illinois can break the pressure defense Wis-Mil puts on em they'll have plenty 3 on 2, and 2 on 1 advantages and this wont even be a contest.. 

Panthers hang around and Illinois pulls away with like 6 minutes left winning by about 13..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sweet jesus.. Dont these players know not to give Illinois bulletin board material? 

Panthers Show Confidence



> "They don't have any guys with ridiculous athleticism, out-of-this-world, like you just can't stop," McCants said.


He's right.. Who's Luther Head?



> "I played against a Michigan State team that came off a national championship the year before. That's probably the best team I've ever seen," McCants said. "They had Jason Richardson coming off the bench, and he's an NBA star. They had Zach Randolph. I don't really see Illinois having people like that coming off the bench.


He's right but this is also the same team Izzo is comparing this year's Illini club to and thinks they have a real great shot at winning the national title.. 



> "Now we're playing against a team that's obviously good, they play well together. But they don't have any player like Jason Richardson on their team."


Uh... Duh.. But we have those guards.. 


Alright I'm probably making something outta nothing but Coach Weber likes to use motivation like this and put it on their bulletin board so the team knows their are doubters out there and they'll have to prove em wrong.. I dont think it's the smartest idea to say something that'll tick these guys off.. Cincinatti ran their mouth off last year before the 2nd Rd. game and good lord.. We had a blowout on the hand.. 

I like how the Panthers have confidence and they should but say something stupid you might have to pay for it..


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't see this as an easy win for Illinois, but I have a bad feeling about the late second half if Milwaukee can pull of the bigger than Bucknell upset. I'll be optimistic. (And in my bracket I have Illinois being defeated by OSU prior to final four; so if Milwaukee does steal a victory that would be great)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Sweet jesus.. Dont these players know not to give Illinois bulletin board material?


First of all J Rich didn't come off the bench for the 2000-2001 Michigan State team, it was Bell, Taylor, Randolph, J Rich, Hutson. Secondly McCants' Northwestern Team was incredibly bad that season going 11-19 (3-13) and exited the Big Ten Tournament in the first round. They Had 1 away win. They lost to MSU 84-53 in Lansing and 74-58 in Evanston. And that Northwestern team had a chance against a Final Four Spartans team featuring 2 NBA stars and 3 more starters who got drafted or signed with an NBA team after leaving MSU? HA! Plus the coaching wasn't exactly fair. MSU blowing away McCants in 2000-2001 was not surprising. The Illinois, Ohio State, and Indiana teams that year also blew them away by 15+ in both games. Wisconsin held them to 37 points in their one meeting. While that was a good MSU team, it would look much better in McCants' eyes.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, Illinois should be able to blow them out pretty easily.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

they don't have a player like Jason Richardson??? but their still better than you McCants I don't get it


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

"Illini rely on 3 pt shooting"

What a misconception.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well both teams players and coaches had their conferences today and they have respect for each other as teams.. You can be certain Illinois wont be looking past the Panthers.. :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Aight I'm pumped for this game.. Wish it would hurry up and get here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Alright guys and girls.. Before you think something is up and why I'm not posting is I'm about to leave my place here in a minute and wont have access to a computer until I get back home.. 

Goodluck tonight DHarr :cheers:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Goodluck tonight DHarr :cheers:


*You too man! This should be a great game! :banana: Go Big 10! Go Horizon League! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
*


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

anyone else wish they'd paint over the school on the court looks so bland its like it not a tournament feel


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO

they are just going at it!! just trading baskets back to back 

Illinois 14
UWM 12


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice win for Illinois

Deron WIlliams and Dee Brown 21 points apiece, Nice games by both close early but then Illinois took over defensively/offensively, 

Illinois' defense is very underrated.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice win tonight.. Deron and Dee are back me thinks.. Luther busted his *** out there playing injured.. Love that from players.. Powell struggled but made some key shots and had his best game of the tourney.. Aug wit another double double.. Not a bad game.. That press was annoying to me sometimes.. I kept thinking just try and contain Tucker in the 2nd half and this would be over.. Well Tucker was basically all Milwaukee had tonight.. 

Arizona or Oklahoma State next.. That should be tougher


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Great game Illinois! I just wish McCants would have gotten going, this would have been a better game. UWM has nothing to be ashamed of, as we were in striking distance multiple times in the 2nd half....I hope Illinios wins it all, I think they are that good.*


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

I really thought Illinois got exposed on the glass tonight, at least for the first half. They couldn't stop UWM from getting second chances, and that shouldn't happen against a team as small as UWM.

Quite frankly, I don't think Augustine is good at all - and he did nothing to change my mind tonight. He's out of position a lot, and he's not a good rebounder outside of his own area. Of course, the only team left with a really powerful frontcourt in the tournament is UNC, so Illinois has a terrific shot to win it all just with the three guards.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You just figured out they arent a "great" rebounding team and just now got exposed? They arent bad but they arent good at rebounding.. Augustine, Williams, and Ingram are the best rebounders on the team.

Explain on Augustine a little more (Well he's rolling in the tourneys but..). Augustine is averaging nearly 17 pts and 13 boards since the start of the Big Ten Tourney.. He didnt get that involved last night.. He didnt have to when the guards were going off.. The guards didnt even get Augustine involved that much plus Augie was looking to pass more last night than to shoot. Augustine had to rebound, score on occasion, and also had to take the ball out against the press. He may not have looked impressive but had a good solid game. Of course that could be me being biased but he was solid yesterday.. 

The thing is.. If he can hold his own against Frye/Etc. on Saturday we'll be fine.. But that remains to be seen.

With that said, there really arent many big men in College basketball the way there used to be.. It's a guard oriented game these days and Illinois has 3 great ones and that could be the only thing you need along with solid stuff from your big men to win it all this year IMHO.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Augustine's problems aren't on the offensive end (where he's a nice compliment to the guards), but on the defensive end and the boards. He's got a number of 10+ rebound games mostly because of the number of shots taken and the total lack of another rebounder. He really let the UWM guys get to the rim/boards a lot more than they should have last night, especially the offensive glass.

I remember watching the UNC/UI game last year and thinking that if UI could get a strong rebounder/defensive presence on the inside, they would be terrific. They are still lacking that, though the guards have been able to cover it all season long. I picked them to win it all, though if UNC makes it to the finals it could be ugly. They simply have absolutely nothing on the inside to even slow down May and Williams. UNC might average 3 shots a possession.


----------

